# Key Post: Unlocking Nokia Phones



## Marion (5 Oct 2004)

This was originally posted by GG:

Anyone recommend an unblocking service in Dublin City for Nokia?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (5 Oct 2004)

*Re: Nokia Phone Unblocked*

If you mean un_lock_ing — so you can use the 'phone on a different network...?

Free Nokia Mobile Phone Unlocking

Free Nokia unlocking software & tutorials

Dr. M.


----------



## gg (6 Oct 2004)

*Thanks Doc*

Worked a treat , many thanks


----------



## Paul (14 Oct 2004)

Dr Moriarty,

Any links to a site that can unlock the Nokia 6230?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (15 Oct 2004)

You can get it done for €16 . Otherwise you could ask around on www.boards.ie — big discussion going on there as to how to unlock 7600s...

Dr. M.


----------



## Paul (16 Oct 2004)

*Re: 6230*

Just to let anyone who is interested know. I successfully unlocked the Nokia 6230 [/b]for free[/b] by going to [/link]www.nokiafree.org[/link].


----------



## re (20 Oct 2004)

*re*

www.nokiafree.org


----------



## wpantheon (18 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Unlocking Nokia Phones*

Hi,new here but just a query,why don't you ask vodafone for the codes if your on their network,i have and they have sent me codes to succesfully unlock 3 phones at different times over the past 2 years including an english vodafone for use in ireland


----------



## SlimeyGoose (18 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Unlocking Nokia Phones*



			
				wpantheon said:
			
		

> ...why don't you ask vodafone for the codes if your on their network,i have and they have sent me codes to succesfully ..



Worked for me too - think they are obliged to give you this information.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>Unlocking Nokia Phones*

They are once you've purchased a certain amount of credit from them — about €180 or so, IIRC. But why not use the free unlockers linked to above?


----------



## half scot (4 Oct 2006)

*Re: >>Unlocking Nokia Phones*



DrMoriarty said:


> They are once you've purchased a certain amount of credit from them — about €180 or so, IIRC. But why not use the free unlockers linked to above?


 
I found this very useful and on 5phones I've tried it on it's worked

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mrs Doyle (13 Feb 2007)

*Re: >>Unlocking Nokia Phones*



half scot said:


> I found this very useful and on 5phones I've tried it on it's worked
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Super stuff - unlocked for free!! Will be recommending this site defo!


----------



## hansov (13 Feb 2007)

*Re: >>Unlocking Nokia Phones*



half scot said:


> I found this very useful and on 5phones I've tried it on it's worked
> 
> [broken link removed]


 Tried this but it didn't have a code for a 6020 on it. Any ideas folks?


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Apr 2007)

Please _don't _post your IMEI on a public forum. Address your query directly to Patrick by pm or through [broken link removed], if you wish.


----------

